# Honda cold weather kit?



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I just swapped a Honda GC160 from a pressure washer onto my MTD SnowFlite. It seems like I remember reading about Honda selling cold weather kits for their engines, but I can't seem to find any. Anybody know if one is available for the GC engines?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

PM [email protected], I think there is one for the HS624-HS724 that will likely fit the GX160 engine (it will be expensive though.....).


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Bummer, sounds like it probably won't fit the GC's or my wallet.
:icon-cheers:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bob E said:


> Bummer, sounds like it probably won't fit the GC's or my wallet.
> :icon-cheers:


* ALOHA there BROTHER BOBBY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

:smiley-greet025:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you do anything see if an engine precleaner is available for that specific engine and you should have no issues with it as you could install the precleaner ahead of the paper element to prevent sucking in light snow as you work. The precleaner will be less expensive than converting the engine to cold weather use.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind. I'm a little more worried about protecting the governor/carburetor linkages from icing up. That's what used to happen with the B&S tiller engine, that I just replaced, when the snow was powder and the wind would whip. Of course the B&S had the carb and muffler right next to each other, and the Honda has them on opposite sides of the engine. I'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is an extract from another thread.
[email protected] shared this for an anti-icing kit on a HS1132 (the part# for the HS624/724 will be different and perhaps Robert may be able to help).

_There have been carb icing issues with the Honda HS1132, and Honda created an anti-icing service kit. This kit became standard equipment last year on all larger 2-stage snowblowers sold in the USA.

The kit consists of a few covers and shrouds, and helps keep the carb area free of icing. Attached are some screen shots of the installation instructions. 

The Part Number is 06196-ZE3-305, and retails for $66.20 (note actual selling price is set by each Honda dealer). 

Any Honda dealer can get this kit; you can find a dealer in your area using this link:_

*Honda Dealer Locator* 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Going to try this out :hope:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

looks like it would, just remove the air filter element like a snow engine ,wet filters can suck in the water causing hydro lock /blown engine


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I never had a problem with the air filter on the old engine. I tried running it with and without a few times. It didn't seem to make much difference, just had to readjust the carb.
I think you would almost have to wring out a soaking wet filter right into the carb in order to hydro lock it. Haven't you ever steam cleaned a combustion chamber? :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Bob E said:


> I just swapped a Honda GC160 from a pressure washer onto my MTD SnowFlite. It seems like I remember reading about Honda selling cold weather kits for their engines, but I can't seem to find any. Anybody know if one is available for the GC engines?


The cold weather kits were for older Honda 2-stage snowblowers only, which were fitted with GX engines, and will not fit a GC engine...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The cold weather kits were for older Honda 2-stage snowblowers only, which were fitted with GX engines, and will not fit a GC engine...


Oooops...! 
Missed the 'GC' part I must have read 'GX160' when I replied before..... :sad2: Now it make sense why the posted engine picture looked quite different than a GX engine........ :grin:


----------

